# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  παραλληλες πηγες dc

## antf

καλημερα σε ολους...

ο λογος που ανοιγω το topic ειναι ο εξης...
  θελω σε μια κατασκεθη μου να μην με ''πουλησει'' το τροφοδοτικο μου..
  η σκεψη μου ειναι να εχω 2 ιδια τροφοδοτικα παραλληλα, ετσι ωστε οταν κανει το ενα, να εχω κανονικα 
     τροφοδοσια.
- τι θα γινει ομως σε πραγματικες συνθηκες με ενα ενεργο τροφοφοτικο και ενα νεκρο??
- χρειαζομαι καποιο κυκλωα?

* μιλαω για 5-12 volt και μεχρι 2 amps
* στη συγκεκριμενη εφαρμογη δεν βολευει ups

  ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρωτερων

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Βαλε στην εξοδο καθε τροφοδοτικου μια διοδο ΙΝ4001(ειναι 1Α) ή δυο παραλληλα.

----------


## SProg

> Βαλε στην εξοδο καθε τροφοδοτικου μια διοδο ΙΝ4001(ειναι 1Α) ή δυο παραλληλα.



NOT RECOMMENDED FOR NEW DESIGNUSE S1A-S1M series


Επίσης δεν ειναι Schottky. Θα πρέπει να βάλεις από μία Schottky σε κάθε έξοδο. Σε περίπτωση που τα τροφοδοτικά σου βγάζουν σταθερά 12V τότε μετά τη δίοδο θα 'βλέπεις' λιγότερο. Το πόσο λιγότερο έχει να κάνει με τη δίοδο και το ρεύμα που θα περνάει από μέσα της.

----------


## nick1974

Με διοδους Schottky σιγουρα ειναι σωστοτερο και χρησιμοποιουνται κατα κορον σε παραλληλα παλμοτροφοδοτικα, λογο ταχυτητας και χαμηλοτερης πτωσης αλλα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις παραλληλιζουμε και με απλες διοδους ειτε τριφοδοτικα με μπαταριες, ειτε συστοιχιες τροφοδοτικων ειτε συστοιχιες μπαταριων που ειναι ανεξαρτητες χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα. (Ισως χρειαζεται ρυθμιση η ταση 0.7 βολτ ανεβασμα )
Σε μικροεφαρμογες λιγων αμπερ μπαινει και απλη γεφυρα (η μιση) ενω σε εφαρμογες ισχυος υπαρχουν ετοιμες διπλοδιοδοι για τετοιους σκοπους

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## plouf

> NOT RECOMMENDED FOR NEW DESIGNUSE S1A-S1M series
> 
> 
> Επίσης δεν ειναι Schottky. Θα πρέπει να βάλεις από μία Schottky σε κάθε έξοδο. Σε περίπτωση που τα τροφοδοτικά σου βγάζουν σταθερά 12V τότε μετά τη δίοδο θα 'βλέπεις' λιγότερο. Το πόσο λιγότερο έχει να κάνει με τη δίοδο και το ρεύμα που θα περνάει από μέσα της.



Προφανως εννοει την 1Ν4001 . .. πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι η 1ν4001 θα καταργηθει ?!? μιλαμε για την πλεον διαδομενη διοδο
p

----------


## nestoras

Ακόμη και να καταργηθεί, μέχρι να τελειώσει το υπάρχον στοκ από την 1Ν4001 θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια.

Όπως και να'χει, δεν είναι η σωστή δίοδος γι'αυτή τη δουλειά μιας και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας ξεπερνά το ρεύμα αντοχής της διοδου.

Όπως είπε ο Σάββας (κι ο Νίκος), το πιο σωστό είναι να μπουν δύο δίοδοι Schottky, πχ:

https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...6BcuMjH8sjQ%3d

Σε πιο advanced συστήματα, το αντίστοιχο γίνεται με mosfets ισχύος και έναν "υποτυπώδη" συγκριτή τάσεων με πλεονέκτημα σχεδόν τη μηδενική πτώση τάσης στα άκρα του mosfet (της τάξης κάτω από 50mV για ρεύματα 2Α).

----------


## SProg

> Προφανως εννοει την 1Ν4001 . .. πραγματικα πιστευεις οτι η 1ν4001 θα καταργηθει ?!? μιλαμε για την πλεον διαδομενη διοδο
> p



Δεν πιστευω τιποτα, ουτε κοιταω τι αποθεμα υπαρχει. Διαβαζω το Datasheet.Το *PartNo* που ανέφερε ειναι NRND.

Σταματήστε να σκέφτεστε σαν φοιτητές 1ου εξαμήνου.

1N5821

----------


## plouf

η 1ν4001 δεν καταργείτε.. δεν το λένε ta datasheet
έχει "αντικατασταθεί" από τη 1n4001*G*  που είναι η ίδια άλλα "οικολογική"
αυτο που βρήκες ειναι για κάτι άλλο π.χ. για SMD.

επίσης δεν βλέπω το λόγο της "διορθωσης" .

----------


## selectronic

> καλημερα σε ολους...
> 
> ο λογος που ανοιγω το topic ειναι ο εξης...
>   θελω σε μια κατασκεθη μου να μην με ''πουλησει'' το τροφοδοτικο μου..
>   η σκεψη μου ειναι να εχω *2 ιδια τροφοδοτικα παραλληλα, ετσι ωστε οταν κανει το ενα, να εχω κανονικα 
>      τροφοδοσια*.
> - τι θα γινει ομως σε πραγματικες συνθηκες με ενα ενεργο τροφοφοτικο και ενα νεκρο??
> - χρειαζομαι καποιο κυκλωα?
> 
> ...



Θες να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό και ένα άλλο stand-by, που να αναλαμβάνει την τροφοδοσία αν πάθει βλάβη το πρώτο?

Αν βάλεις δύο παράλληλα (με διόδους όπως προείπαν), τότε στην ουσία δουλεύουν και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, και το φορτίο μοιράζεται "τυχαία" ανάμεσα στα δύο (αν μιλάμε για 100% ίδια τροφοδοτικά).
Έτσι δεν υπάρχει πραγματική προστασία, παρόλο που θεωρητικά (?) για το ίδιο φορτίο, δύο τροφοδοτικά θα ζήσουν πιο πολύ από ένα...

Αν έχεις το ένα να τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο και το άλλο να είναι stand-by (100% εκτός πρίζας ή έστω ΟΝ αλλά με την έξοδο "στο αέρα" άρα χωρίς φορτίο), τότε πρέπει να υπάρχει και κύκλωμα που θα ελένχει την κατάσταση του πρώτου και θα αλλάζει την παροχή στο δεύτερο όταν χρειαστεί, λειτουργία πολύ κοντά σε αυτή των UPS που λες ότι δεν βολεύει.

Μήπως να γράψεις δύο λόγια παραπάνω για το τι θες να κάνεις, πριν κλιμακωθεί ο πόλεμος των διόδων?







> Ακόμη και να καταργηθεί, μέχρι να τελειώσει το υπάρχον στοκ από την 1Ν4001 θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια.
> 
> Όπως και να'χει, δεν είναι η σωστή δίοδος γι'αυτή τη δουλειά μιας και το ρεύμα λειτουργίας ξεπερνά το ρεύμα αντοχής της διοδου.
> 
> Όπως είπε ο Σάββας (κι ο Νίκος), το πιο σωστό είναι να μπουν δύο δίοδοι Schottky, πχ:
> 
> https://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...6BcuMjH8sjQ%3d
> 
> Σε πιο advanced συστήματα, το αντίστοιχο γίνεται με mosfets ισχύος και  έναν "υποτυπώδη" συγκριτή τάσεων με πλεονέκτημα σχεδόν τη μηδενική πτώση  τάσης στα άκρα του mosfet (της τάξης *κάτω από 50mV για ρεύματα  2Α*).



50mV στα 2Α σημαίνει 25mΩ αντίσταση RdsON του MOSFET, το STP260N6F6 της ST έχει max RdsON 3mΩ (Ν-Channel) !!!
Και όπως λες αν έχεις κάποιο κύκλωμα που να επιτηρεί τις εξόδους των τροφοδοτικών, τότε μπορείς να έχεις δύο MOSFET σαν διακόπτες και να εναλλάσσεις μεταξύ των δύο τροφοδοτικών.

----------


## xrist sakis

Μην πάτε σε εξωτικές λύσεις...Ένα ταπεινό ρελέ όπου το πηνίο του θα τροφοδοτείται από το κύριο τροφοδοτικό και σε περίπτωση προβλήματος του πρώτου θα αλλάζει αμέσως στο δεύτερο. Απλό και φτηνό, χωρίς πτώσεις τάσης και ψυκτικά. Βάζεις και έναν μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό για το switch over και τελειώνει το ζήτημα...
   Σάκης

----------


## nick1974

> Μην πάτε σε εξωτικές λύσεις...Ένα ταπεινό ρελέ όπου το πηνίο του θα τροφοδοτείται από το κύριο τροφοδοτικό και σε περίπτωση προβλήματος του πρώτου θα αλλάζει αμέσως στο δεύτερο. Απλό και φτηνό, χωρίς πτώσεις τάσης και ψυκτικά. Βάζεις και έναν μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό για το switch over και τελειώνει το ζήτημα...
>    Σάκης



Οτι πιο απαγορευμενο δηλαδη και που οταν το καναν κατι φωστηρες προκαλουσαν ζημιες σε μηχανηματα τεταστιας αξιας γιατι... ...ετσι μαθαν απ την εποχη που αυτοματισμος θεωρουταν ενας σενσορας δυο ρελε ενα λαμπακι ...κι ενας δεινοσαυρος.
Λες πρωτα να σκεφτηκαν τις διοδους η αυτο που περιγραφεις? Κι αν ισχυει το δευτερο (που ετσι ειναι) γιατι αυτη η "μεθοδος" εγκαταληφθηκε δια ροπαλου και τη χρησιμοποιουν μονο πλεον κατι παπουδια ηλεκτρολογαρες της οτι να ναι "παλιας σχολης" ? (Εχω δει να το χουν κανει και σε εξοδους αυτοματου πιλοτου κι ανατριχιασα... Ευτυχως οταν κολλησαν τα ρελε -οπως ειναι φυσικο κι επομενο- ηταν σε ανοιχτο πελαγος και δεν εγινε καμια τραγωδια )
Ο πλεον ενδεδειγμενος απλος τροπος ειναι με διοδους και χωρις επαφες. (Δε λεω σοτκυ γιατι ακομη και σημερα εφτιαξα μεταλλαγη με απλες διοδους γκουχ γκουχ... ...δεν ειναι απαγορευμενο, απλα θελει να σηκωνεις λιγο την ταση)
ΑΝ καποιος θελει ντε και καλα να κοβει τοτε κοβεις το τροφοδοτικο απ το AC, αλλα και παλθ βαζεις διοδους για να απομονωσεις τις πηγες. (Ρελεδες σε dc μονο στις μιζες επιτρεπονται).
Αν παλι θες ντε και καλα να κοβεις dc πας σε αλλες εξωτικες λυσεις με mosfet (υπαρχει κυκλωμα και με θυριστορ και τρανζιστορς αλλα ειναι για λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενη χρηση που ισορροπει και τα ρευμετα) η σε ετοιμα ssr φτιαγμενα ειδικα για dc (με mosfet οχι  τα κλασικα με triacs,  που ειναι φυσικα πανακριβα).
Επι πλεον, εχεις αγορασει ποτε ρελε για χρηση dc (πιστοποιημενο για dc, οχι οτι να ναι που να το χρησιμοποιεις σε dc και να καταπνιγεις σπιθες με πυκνωτακια, με τη σωστη αποσταση επαφων και ενταση ελατηριου για χρηση dc) και το βρηκες  την πιο  φθηνη λυση? 
Επισεις, εβαλες ποτε μεγαλο πυκνωτη -που τον προτεινεις- μετα απο ρελε σε dc χωρις να χρειαζεται διπλα κι ενας ακομα πιο μεγαλος πυροσβεστηρας?




[QUOTE=SavKok;847591]Δεν πιστευω τιποτα, ουτε κοιταω τι αποθεμα υπαρχει. Διαβαζω το Datasheet.Το *PartNo* που ανέφερε ειναι NRND.

Σταματήστε να σκέφτεστε σαν φοιτητές 1ου εξαμήνου.

1N5821[/QUOTE

Εχμμμ... Μιλαμε για τη διοδο που χρησιμοποιουμε κατα χιλιαδες το μηνα ο καθε ενας για απειρες χρησεις (μονο σε προστασιες εισοδων οποτε φτιαχνω κανα συστημα με πολλες i/o χρειαζομαι πανω απο 800) και λες να την καταργησουν
Οκ και να το κανουν τι πειραζει? Δε θα αντικατασταθει με καποια καλυτερη?  (Στην τελικη εσυ αν ζητησεις 2 κομματια τζαμπα θα στα σωσουν... Τι να σου πουν? 2 σεντς)?
Η σειρα in4001-4007 πουλαει χωρις υπερβολες εκατομμυρια κομματια τη μερα (ασχετα αν δεν ειναι ενδεδειγμενη για τη χρηση που θες. Ειναι ομως ιδανικη για ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ χρησεις)


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrist sakis

Αγαπητέ Νίκο,
ένας από τους "φωστήρες" που λες είναι και η siemens με μηχανήματα υψηλής αξίας και τελευταίας τεχνολογίας με τα οποία ασχολούμαι εδώ και σχεδόν 25 χρόνια...Μηχανήματα που πολλοί απλοί "θνητοί" δεν θα δουν ποτέ στην ζωή τους όπως και πολλοί "μοντέρνοι¨ και ¨σαϊνια" τεχνικάρες που τα έχουν δει όλα!!!. Και όμως φίλε μου, δίπλα στην Klystron των 7 MW (peak) και στους Μ/Τ 100 KV, 100 A, "ελλοχεύουν" τα κωλορελαί για να τους καταστρέψουν το μηχάνημα... Αυτό όμως αντιστέκεται επίμονα και δίνει την μάχη του με τα θηρία εδώ και 18 χρόνια. Και όλο και ακούς την κλαγγή των όπλων (έβλεπα σήμερα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Όμηρο και την θυμήθηκα την λέξη) μεταξύ των IGBT και των ρελαί, των FPGA και MPC από την μία και των βατικών αντιστάσεων από την άλλη, και δώστου να σπινθιρίζουν τα ρελαί και να βράζουν οι αντιστάσεις, να τσιγαρίζονται τα τροφοδοτικά και τελικά τι γίνεται; Δουλεύει το μηχάνημα γύρω στις 16 ώρες την μέρα, 300 + ημέρες τον χρόνο. Τελικά τα παππούδια κάααατι χαμπαριάζουν από ηλεκτρονικά σε σχέση με κάποιους νεοφωστήρες που έχουν ακούσει για "κάποια¨καινούρια πράματα και μααάλον κάνουν για πάσαν νόσον και πάσαν μ...κιαν! Ο σχεδιασμός φίλε Νίκο πρέπει να είναι απλός και να χρησιμοποιείς αυτό που πρέπει, εκεί που πρέπει...Έχω φάει πολλές παπαριές γιατί σχεδίασα μηχανήματα με "υπερβάλλον ζήλο" και δεν ανταποκρίθηκαν τα εξαρτήματα όταν έπρεπε... Γιατί πόσες φορές στην ζωή του αυτό το ρελαί για την εναλαγή στα τροφοδοτικά θα δουλέψει νομίζεις; Μία φορά και άμα... λες να κολλήσει κλειστό όταν θα είναι συνέχεια ενεργοποιημένο; Το να καεί το δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό και να κάψει το πρώτο είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό αν βάλεις διόδους...
   Γι' αυτό σε παρακαλώ, την άλλη φορά που θα σκεφτείς να σχεδιάσεις κάτι ή να προτείνεις κάτι, σκέψου σοβαρά και αυτά τα ρημάδια τα ρελαί, που δίνουν και αυτά την μάχη τους με τον χρόνο και έχουν τις δικές τους αγωνίες. Που όλο και βγαίνουν και καινούργια και δεν προλαβαίνουμε να τα μετράμε, που παρ'ολο που δεν δουλεύουν στο συνεχές, αυτοί επιμένουν και βγάζουν και bistable. Ρίχνε και μια ματιά συμπόνιας στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς-αχρείαστοι να 'ναι-που τους κάνουν όλο και μικρότερους για να μην τους πιάνει το μάτι μας...Απλά με αυτούς πάρε κάνα μεγάλο πυροσβεστήρα ξηράς κόνεως κατά προτίμηση μην κάψουμε και κανένα MOSFET και έχουμε άλλη πυρκαγιά μετά! 
     Με συμπάθεια
     Σάκης

----------


## nick1974

Klystron  και "τελευταιας τεχνολογιας" ? 
Επισεις το ρελε που ακριβως μπαινει στην τροφοδοσια της klystron? 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrist sakis

Φίλε άστο, δεν τόχεις... Μην εκτείθεσε παραπάνω!

----------


## gxry

Η πιο απλή και συνηθισμένη εφαρμογή αυτόματης μεταγωγής πηγής τροφοδοσίας σε φορτίο είναι μεταγωγή ενός φορτίου το οποίο τροφοδοτείται από τροφοδοτικό (AC/DC) σε λειτουργία από εφεδρική μπαταρία.
Σημειωτέον πως υπάρχουν τροφοδοτικά τα οποία έχουν ενσωματωμένη αυτή τη λειτουργία όπως το Meanwell AD-155 series (AC-DC Enclosed power supply with UPS function)

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η λειτουργία επιτυγχάνεται από δυο διόδους ισχύος τύπου schottky με ενωμένες τις καθόδους τους σε συνδεσμολογία πύλης OR. Το κύκλωμα είναι απλούστατο και αξιόπιστο με μηδενικό χρόνο μεταγωγής. Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα είναι η πτώση τάσης πάνω στις διόδους και η κατανάλωση ισχύος σε μεγάλα ρεύματα. Για να λειτουργήσει σωστά θα πρέπει η μια πηγή (τροφοδοτικό AC/DC) να έχει ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη τάση από την άλλη (μπαταρία).
Δείτε μια αναλυτική παρουσίαση στο: 
http://k2jji.org/files/Power_Gate_As...uctions_v2.pdf

Η καλύτερη, τεχνολογικά, λύση στηρίζεται σε HIGH/LOW side Power MOSFET switces εξαιτίας της εξαιρετικά χαμηλής RdsON που έχουν (μερικά mΩ) και κατ' επέκταση της μικρής πτώσης τάσης που παρουσιάζουν και τις αντίστοιχα χαμηλές θερμικές απώλειες.

Μια γενική αναφορά για Power MOSFET switces μπορείτε να δείτε στο:
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slva652/slva652.pdf

Στο https://af5np.wordpress.com/2016/10/...ss-power-gate/ παρουσιάζεται μια υλοποίηση βασισμένη σε Power MOSFETs και έξυπνους MOSFET drivers όπως π.χ. τα LTC1154/5 και LTC4412 που παρουσιάζονται παρακάτω:

http://www.analog.com/media/en/techn...notes/an53.pdf

http://www.analog.com/media/en/techn...ets/4412fb.pdf

----------

nick1974 (18-07-18), 

selectronic (18-07-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Φίλε άστο, δεν τόχεις... Μην εκτείθεσε παραπάνω!



Οκ δε μπορουμε ολοι οι κοινοι θνητοι να χουμε ερθει σε επαφή με ρανταρ της siemens -η οποια ως γνωστο εχει παραδοση στα ρανταρ - απ τα πολυ μοντερνας τεχνολογιας με klystron! ( Που λειτουργουν 25 χρονια και παραμενουν μοντερνα! )
Οπως επισεις επειδη δεν το χουμε δε μπορουμε και να φανταστουμε τι ακριβως  change over σε dc  κανει με ρελεδακια εκει μεσα. ...μηπως ... ...στην τροφοδοσια του ρανταρ? 


Οχι δεν περιμενω βεβαια απαντηση οπως δεν εδωσες και την πρωτη φορα πετοντας μια εξυπναδουλα. Αλλα μεχρι να γυρισουμε στην εποχη του Εντισον και του Μαρκονι, και μεχρι να ξανασχεδιαζουμε ρανταρ με κλαυστρον (απ τις μοντερνες... ) ασε τον κοσμο να κανει αυτα που γνωριζει και ειναι αποδεδειγμενα σωστα και που τελικα προκαλουν τα λιγοτερα υλικο-οικονομικα προβληματα και που εχουν υιοθετησει ΟΛΟΙ οι σοβαροι -και ασοβαροι- κατασκευαστες (με εξαιρεση κατι παπουδες πατενταδορους)  και στους δικους σου πελατες (αν και απ την περιγραφη του ρανταρ μυριζομαι μαλλον  δημοσιο) γεμισε τους με  ρελεδακια.
Btw μ αρεσει που προτεινεις κατι υποδεεστερο, ακριβοτερο (για την ακριβεια ΠΑΝακριβο αν υλοποιηθει με σωστα υλικα, κατι που φυσικα και δε γνωριζεις, και αν το υλοποιησεις και με το μεγαλο ηλεκτρολυτικο θες και κυκλωμα αργης φορτισης) και που πονταρεις οτι δε θα πολυχρησιμοποιηθει αρα δε θα χαλασει 









> Σημειωτέον πως υπάρχουν τροφοδοτικά τα οποία έχουν ενσωματωμένη αυτή τη λειτουργία όπως το Meanwell AD-155 series (AC-DC Enclosed power supply with UPS function)




+100000
Ok, τα meanwell δε τα λες φθηνα για οικιακες χρησεις αλλα ειναι πραγματικα το απολυτο vfm για marine χρηση αφου εχουν παρει και τις πιστοποιησεις και λειτουργουν απροβληματιστα. (Μοντελα να σου πω δε θυμαμαι αλλα τη σειρα με external ups την εχω χρησιμοποιησει αρκετα και δεν εχει βγαλει προβλημα).
Επισεις μ αρεσει που εχουν τοσες λυσεις ραγας μεχρι αρκετα αμπερ και λυνει αυτοματα το προβλημα της τοποθετησης σε πινακες που "κατι ξεχασαμε στο σχεδιασμο" (true story &#129315 :Wink: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk
Οκ

----------

